# Fancy guppies and a betta?



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

Thinking about putting a few fancy guppies into my community tank. My betta already gets along with a cory cat, 3 platies, 4 zebra danios and 4 neon tetras so he's pretty relaxed. (Might give one of the danios back to the pet store.) I'm just worried that the big fancy tail might look too much like another beta and he'll go :evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: on the guppy :lol:










What do you experts think?

Thanks! :-D


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've heard that, that they will confuse them for bettas because of the tail. If you think he's passive enough to handle it, you could introduce some into the tank...But be on guard! watch to see exactly what he does for several days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

rb500 is dead on, he "may" be ok with it, but odds are he will confuse them for smaller male betta and kill them. guppies stand no chance against a betta.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! lol


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i would maybe get a smaller tank for his just in case and tre putting him in a small container and getting then to see each other if you see anything bad just make a small tank full of them


----------



## Clarke (Apr 28, 2009)

ifish, I would do that, but I have no money for another tank lol. I'm lucky I have one! If I did have another tank, I would have it with angelfish. I love those things.

I'm thinking I just won't get the fancy guppies. They just might look too much like a betta. I'm sure my betta would have no problems but since I'm almost maxed out on fish now, I won't take a chance and pressure anything. Thanks everyone for your help though!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thats what were here for no probs but angle fish need alot of woork i got some the other day in a big tank and everything is fine but there hard to maintain and hydro is jealous about there big tank


----------

